# Potassium Permanganate Powder VS Granular



## nichalos82 (Sep 30, 2013)

I have been searching everywhere for PP locally..ACE, TruValue, Lowes, Home Depot, Plumbing Supplies, & Pool Stores....and nothing but a bunch of blank stares. So now im faced with purchasing online...any recommendations?

Now im faced with deciding if the powder version is sufficient enough to start fires/water purification/first aid/anti-fungal. Primarily fire starting. I can't seem to find an answer. Additionally, Im sure I would prefer the "course granular" over "powder" but all I can find is bulk ordering and not just a single unit of the granular...any recommendations?

Has anyone used the "powder" for fire starting successfully? If so, how much "powder" did it take for the glycerin & PP to react? Any recommendations on the mix ratios for each of the uses?

Do you know of any other chemical reactions that start a fire?

Thanks guys!


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

Look in drug stores. That were I bought it when I was a kid. Whatever I bought worked for starting fires.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

Why would you burden yourself with carrying these chemicals around to start a fire when a perfectly good fire can be made with easily obtained materials either purchased or made. for example have you ever made a fire using a bow and spindle, flint and steel, fire plunger or hand drill? These are not only viable and proven ways to make fire but also teach a valuable skill set as well. While PP can be fun to play with, in a true survival situation stick with the tried and true methods rather than carrying around highly reactive chemicals. Besides starting a fire is easy with some water proof matches and a couple of home made fire starters.


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

Have you ever tried to start a fire using a bow and spindle?


----------



## nichalos82 (Sep 30, 2013)

@camo: do you have multi-tool, if so, why? why don't you just carry a pocket knife, Philips & flathead screwdrivers, pliers, can opener, etc. in your pocket? Same concept except health&warmth instead of hand tools!


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

walter said:


> Have you ever tried to start a fire using a bow and spindle?


Yes I have, and I am quite proficient.


----------



## camo2460 (Feb 10, 2013)

nichalos82 said:


> @camo: do you have multi-tool, if so, why? why don't you just carry a pocket knife, Philips & flathead screwdrivers, pliers, can opener, etc. in your pocket? Same concept except health&warmth instead of hand tools!


Point taken sir thank you.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

I have use Magnesium Shavings ,I tried to stay away from chemicals on everything, Camo2460 is on the right track on that one ,as far back as I can remember I have carry my Zippo lighter ,Cotton/Vaseline balls ,cotton rope soak in kerosene or tampons and my army striker , but chemical have a way of causing trouble. 
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Pounds-of-Survivalist-Incediary-Magnesium-Shavings


----------



## walter (Jun 5, 2013)

camo2460 said:


> Yes I have, and I am quite proficient.


I have, too, but the stars have to be aligned. It is a good way to keep warm.


----------



## nichalos82 (Sep 30, 2013)

walter said:


> Look in drug stores. That were I bought it when I was a kid. Whatever I bought worked for starting fires.


I've tried and they give me the same response...not available from our supplier



readytogo said:


> I have use Magnesium Shavings ,I tried to stay away from chemicals on everything, Camo2460 is on the right track on that one ,as far back as I can remember I have carry my Zippo lighter ,Cotton/Vaseline balls ,cotton rope soak in kerosene or tampons and my army striker , but chemical have a way of causing trouble.
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Two-Pounds-of-Survivalist-Incediary-Magnesium-Shavings


As far as the chemical aspect, PP can be a fire starter, first aid, and water purifier making it all more attractive...recommendations requested for alternate chem fire starters was just a "good to know" info but may have more than one use.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Google it, it is available on ebay and many other places*

When I cannot find what I am looking for, I google it. Open a home page of google, type in the desired item or information. The possibilities of sources always come up. It may sound like it, but I am not trying to put you down or to be sarcastic, but so often on here people overlook the obvious, at least to me.

You have many options available. I am not going to list them. You can do a search and find what will work for you. This may possibly not be something that can be shipped USPS, but some other carrier may ship. I don't know.


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*Please explain how this works.*



nichalos82 said:


> Now im faced with deciding if the powder version is sufficient enough to start fires/water purification/first aid/anti-fungal. Primarily fire starting. I can't seem to find an answer. Additionally, Im sure I would prefer the "course granular" over "powder" but all I can find is bulk ordering and not just a single unit of the granular...any recommendations?
> 
> Has anyone used the "powder" for fire starting successfully? If so, how much "powder" did it take for the glycerin & PP to react? Any recommendations on the mix ratios for each of the uses?
> 
> ...


I know I can google it, as I have just explained, but I have no knowledge or background of this. Can you explain your experience or knowledge?


----------



## SmokeyNJ (Jun 12, 2013)

I looked it up recently too, (just to try it maybe if it was cheap and easy enough to get) 

Try a place that sells/services water softeners/ green filters. Maybe TSC???

If you get some I will trade ya a jar of homemade jelly and/or tomato sauce for some PotPerm (a brand name too I think)


----------



## weedygarden (Apr 27, 2011)

*a thread from another forum*

http://www.survivalistboards.com/showthread.php?t=59462

Is this allowed on this site? :dunno:


----------



## OldCootHillbilly (Jul 9, 2010)

Home Depot should carry it. Look in the plumbin section. Otherwise a farm store should have it er be able ta order it. Mills Fleet Farm carries it all the time. Be used fer water filters, wells stuff an such. Good sized jug runs bout 29 bucks round here. Good stuff ta have on hand. It be granular to.


----------

